# I'm going to need the Silverking expert on this one



## 37fleetwood (Nov 12, 2011)

I don't know what I was thinking but I think I have just bought this one.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Nov 12, 2011)




----------



## npence (Nov 12, 2011)

That looks like it was built in the first couple of years of silverkings with the lugs in the frame like that. so I think that would date it around 1934-35 but im no silverking expert either.


----------



## JOEL (Nov 12, 2011)

Nice complete early deluxe model. Looks like the rims will even clean up. If you are going to buy one that's a good choice.


----------



## jpromo (Nov 12, 2011)

Ooh, nice. 1935 first year model. Couple of one year only features like the lug windows and the skiptooth sweetheart. I'd have been all over that


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Nov 12, 2011)

That's aluma-riffic Scott!


----------



## Larmo63 (Nov 12, 2011)

Love it!!!!!


----------



## Oldbikes (Nov 12, 2011)

Very nice score Scott, congrats!


----------



## 37fleetwood (Nov 12, 2011)

Thanks guys.
I saw it and knew it was worth picking up. I'm a bit too big for it so I may not really keep it, but I thought it was so complete and original...sometimes I don't know why I do things.
if anyone thinks they just have to have it I could probably bear to find it a good home with one of the cabe family, as long as you post photos once in a while so I can see it.


----------



## charliechaindrive (Nov 12, 2011)

*awesome!*

Nxt stop for that bike, air compressor! And maby some liquid wrench on the chain
Yur very lucky if that's your bike


----------



## chitown (Nov 12, 2011)

*Wow*

Fantastic find Scott,

*Super complete*... ++++++ First year, open lug, aluminum fenders? Not many of those around for 24", Delta complete with battery housing. Correct everything with a nice little basket to boot.

Can you post the serial #   I have the same model but mine must be a late '35 because the lugs are closed but has the same head badge. The 36 had the winged "H" head badge. Serial # on mine is 14379 located on left rear drop out.

My polishing pad is drooling in my garage right now btw.

Does anyone have the 35 Wards catalog to show this model?


----------



## fordsnake (Nov 12, 2011)

> I'm a bit too big for it so I may not really keep it




Silver Kings have an amazingly long wheel base. Try raising the seat post and flipping the stem to face the rear wheel...you'll be surprise at how comfortable the ride can be. I have three of them and there are no problems for my 6'2" 220 lb frame.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Nov 12, 2011)

this will be my first aluminum bike, I've never rode one of these before. I can't wait to get it here and get that basket off and clean it up a bit.
no polishing I think, just a good cleaning and maybe a little finger driven straightening on the fenders and braces and such.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Nov 12, 2011)

Don't polish it Scott... no need for it to look like a Sapporo can...they look fantastic a little crusty.
If you don't end up keeping it, I would be interested in purchase, so please keep me in mind.
So tough to find these unmodified.
Chris


----------



## 37fleetwood (Nov 12, 2011)

will do Chris, If someone doesn't talk me out of it soon I'm going to get attached to it. especially if it turns out I can ride it
Love the Avatar btw


----------



## old hotrod (Nov 12, 2011)

I felt the same way about mine but was surprised to find that it was at least as comfortable to ride as my Huffman and Elgin bikes...didn't really notice the 24" rims and stuff. Try the super fine steel wool and WD40 scrubdown to clean the crust off...will look as good as new. Are the fenders aluminum too? The one Frank has came with stainless rain gutter fenders and mine (2 years later) came with the more traditional stainless curved fenders...


----------



## 37fleetwood (Nov 12, 2011)

the fenders look aluminum to me. I'll know more when it shows up


----------



## wigditty (Nov 12, 2011)

*Silverking*

If you decide to part with your silverking, let me know.  I would love to restore it to its former glory!


----------



## supper15fiets (Nov 13, 2011)

....you see.. i told you so, you did the right choice!


----------



## 37fleetwood (Nov 17, 2011)

check this out.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...akeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en
maybe I should get this one and have a pair!


----------



## chitown (Nov 17, 2011)

There was a 1st year ladies model at Ann Arbor this year that owner was asking for $300 I believe.

Definitely not as complete as your Wards badged bike but same year with the open lugs. Wrong fenders, rims, saddle, chain guard, bars & stem.

When you get your Wards broken down can you check to see if the fender washer is punched with any identifying marks. If those are aluminum fenders, that would be +++++ rare.

Chris


----------



## 37fleetwood (Nov 17, 2011)

Thanks Chris,
at first I bought this thinking I could make a bit by selling it, but then I thought it's so cool maybe I'd keep it, then I thought I'd sell it and now I'm not sure.
it's due to arrive on Monday, I can't wait to see it. I'm pretty sure it has aluminum fenders.


----------



## chitown (Nov 17, 2011)

37fleetwood said:


> ... then I thought I'd sell it and now I'm not sure.




Scoot that seat up, get some air in the tires, loose the rack and ride. That long wheel base is pretty smooth and comfy. Lighter too. 

Should be an easy decision after you ride it. Either way it was lost and now is found... saved... preserved and that is the most important part, I think.

But as far as polishing it or not. One thing to realize is that if you "just" use 0000 steel wool, you are essentially polishing it. Aluminum is pretty soft stuff, softer than baked enamel. If you want to clean it, use a good degreaser and a rag. I would actually suggest using an old wool sock to hand polish. This would not remove any of the character/scratches but is about the same as using super fine steel wool on paint.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Nov 17, 2011)

for the most part I had thought of using a kitchen type degreaser like Formula 409 and a toothbrush. to get the gunk off. it doesn't look like it has too much corrosion on it.
mainly I want to get it mechanically up to snuff and then like you say ride it at least once. I'm 6'1" and weigh a conservative 210lbs, I would be heartbroken if I went over a bump and the thing collapsed. I'd feel like Rosie O'Donnell on a lawn chair!


----------



## chitown (Nov 17, 2011)

That frame can handle your frame, no prob. Just don't do any curb jumping.


----------



## richtrix (Nov 18, 2011)

I saw this one on ebay and it was all i could do to not hit the BIN button....Nice complete bike at a very fair price....Great score, Congrats!


----------



## 37fleetwood (Nov 21, 2011)

I got a box tonight, but it's only 10:00pm and it's already 37 degrees here, so I might not go out and start looking it over until tomorrow.
I did take it out of the box and can say the rear fender is a bit beat up but the fenders are definitely aluminum, and the truss rods are steel. the frame is not cracked or broken anywhere. basically it looks pretty good.
if all goes well I will post photos tomorrow of the bike a bit cleaner and in more detail.
'til then...


----------



## lobsterboyx (Nov 21, 2011)

Nice 35!!! I have one identical to that, as well as a matching ladies for my girlfriend. I bit the bullet and polished it being very careful not to remove much of anything at all. 

Im 6'3" and have no problem riding my bike. Although it has been awhile, and i havent assemebled it since it was polished. I picked up my girls bike for next to nothing, it came with the correct fenders as well as a girls tool box seat. 

Give it a ride, its actually quite a comfy bike. the 24's scared me at first, but when you take a close look at the frame, its actually huge. Ill post pics of mine here in the next few days. 

This is the first and only one i have seen that has all the same components as mine (drilled chain guard, sweetheart, fork and truss bars - i think after this, they went with a curved shoulder fork and aluminum truss bars) 

You've made me want to work on mine!


----------



## 37fleetwood (Nov 22, 2011)

very cool, it was nice seeing you at the swap! does yours have the aluminum fenders? I'm trying to gauge how unusual they are.
I got the bike yesterday but just got it out and cleaned it up a little bit. I didn't want to go too crazy so don't expect too much. I'm guessing the kid who owned it was named Jesse Chase! the tires hold air! this has to be the greasiest bike I have ever received! anyway here are the photos.


----------



## Aeropsycho (Nov 22, 2011)

*Wwjcd*

What Would Jesse Chase Do....


JC is [h=1]jealous[/h]


----------



## 37fleetwood (Nov 22, 2011)

OK, I can't help it here are more photos. I'm used to getting Huffmans which never come to you complete, and never in this good of condition. they always come to you as something someone has already picked over.
so, based on the War Tires, Jesse did his duty and used his bike probably as a delivery bike during the war, which would explain the basket.






Serial number is 5259, anyone have any idea what this thing is? it's part of the brake arm strap.





Still a bit of chrome under all the crud, maybe these will clean up ok.





very cool rubberized Troxel seat with a very cool tag on it. it's still pliable!





just the barest hint that the seat undercarriage was chrome too!





Ok, I'm not going to lie to you... young Jesse rode the crap out of this bike... in fact he rode it so much that the hub shiner shined all the chrome off of the front hub! let this be a warning to all you with hub shiners


----------



## vanox (Nov 22, 2011)

Beautiful....


----------



## chitown (Nov 22, 2011)

Here are pics of one of mine. Aluminum fenders also. It was bought from the original owners son who not only gave me a photo with his dad on the bike dated July 4 1938, he also gave some stories about the bike. The last time he remembers his dad riding that bike was in the 50's when he was a Scout Master and went on Hike & Bikes with the Boy Scouts. He kept good care of it and greased the bearings regularly based on the caked on grease near all the moving parts. The rear hub was worn to the copper from the hub shiners also. The front fender was banged up and had a 26" brace put on as some sort of homemade repair.

View attachment 32528

View attachment 32529

I'm guessing that the aluminum fenders where only made by one company, because I have seen them pop up on many different makers (Shelby, Manton Smith, Firestone Monarks, Evinrude) but I'm not sure if those were because they were being moved though a supplier like Chicago Cycle Supply and outfitted with whatever was the highest end accessories the customer wanted??? So I know they are rare but not sure who made them. Don't think they were catalog listed. I have a 37 Wards catalog pic but not a 35... anybody???

View attachment 32530

Your serial # is very early. I've never seen a Troxel like that either. Looks sweet!


----------



## 37fleetwood (Nov 22, 2011)

I just imagine young Jesse coming out to this on Christmas morning in 1934. I'm guessing it was the only aluminum bike in the town he lived in. it must have been an amazing sight! all aluminum and chrome, probably white wall tires. Imagine the first day he rode it to school. I don't blame him for stamping his name and initials all over it!
the more I look at this bike the happier I am that I bought it!


----------



## cyclingday (Nov 22, 2011)

Next, I want to see the factory photo of all the employees standing on the plank bridging the seat and handlebars.

 Somehow, I don't think that one is up to the Huffman factory stress test.

 Nice bike! Scott.


----------



## charliechaindrive (Nov 22, 2011)

*i tot i saw a crack... x(*

On paige one, pic 5 I almost thought I seen a hairline crack in the aluminum in th centre of the bar...I mite just be seein' things although but beter to be safe than sorry


----------



## 37fleetwood (Nov 22, 2011)

no crack that I can see, just a bunch of scratches and dents!


----------



## old hotrod (Nov 22, 2011)

Scott, the little bracket on the brake arm looks like it might be a handlebar clamp for a light...


----------



## charliechaindrive (Nov 23, 2011)

*huh, must have been seeing things*

But the good thing is that I was wrong so how does it ridem


----------



## 37fleetwood (Nov 23, 2011)

well, I just got back from a little ride 3 doors down to the neighbour's to show him. and it rode terrible! the tires are really sluggish and the grease is like the La Brea Tar Pits! I can see that a total clean and lube is in order, and maybe an investment in a set of new white walls. 
it was getting dark and I noticed that the tail light didn't work and I couldn't figure out why, the battery looks good!


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Nov 23, 2011)

*Get this serviced & ride it in Santa Monica this Saturday*

Make the Silverking happen -- Black wall is the better look for this bicycle in my personal opinion -- either way lets see it under you on Daves Saturday ride in Santa Monica -- see you there -- RIDE VINTAGE


----------



## Larmo63 (Nov 23, 2011)

That thing is sick, and it's like an archaeological dig, I wonder if Jesse knows how much we like his ride?


----------



## WiscoMike (Nov 25, 2011)

Very nice Silver king, if you are having buyer's remorse let me know Congrats, it is a beauty!!!!!


----------



## 37fleetwood (Nov 30, 2011)

Wow! I just scrubbed off another layer of dirt and grime. no photos but I'll get some tomorrow.
I've decided I'll sell the bike, but I do like it enough that if I don't get what I want I'll keep it.

it is in as found condition except for a little bit of cleaning. if I start tearing it apart and really scrubbing and polishing it the price will go up.
the bike is definitely ridable, and I will probably ride it this coming weekend at the Cyclone Coaster ride in Long Beach Ca. if you want to see it in person.

for now the price is $1200.00 but hurry I think this one is going to sell quick!


----------



## 37fleetwood (Dec 1, 2011)

new photos, as promised.


----------

